# posizione del pronome atono



## DiFossa

Ciao a tutti!

Ho cominciato/realizzato un gruppo che parla Italiano ogni tanto e oggi abbiamo avuto un incontro.  Prima di incontrare, mandavo una email a tutti i membri e dicevo: "Spero di poter vederti."  Quando abbiamo incontrato stasera, il mio amico diceva che "Spero di poter vederti" e` sbagliata secondo il suo collaboratore.  Il collega asseriva che si dice "spero di poterti vedere."  Sapavo gia` che si puo` anche dire "spero di vederti".  Ho sbagliato?  Mille di cuore!

Vi auguro una Buona Pasqua!!!!


----------



## Alfry

DiFossa said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Ho cominciato/realizzato/organizzato/messo assieme un gruppo che parla Italiano ogni tanto e oggi abbiamo avuto un incontro. Prima di incontrar*ci*,* ho mandato *una email a tutti i membri *in cui* dicevo: "Spero di poter vederti." Quando *ci siamo *incontrat*i* stasera, il mio amico *ha detto* che "Spero di poter vederti (si, è strano ma non son certo che sia tecnicamente sbagliato)" e` sbagliata secondo il suo collaboratore. Il collega asseriva che si dice "spero di poterti vedere ." Sapavo gia` che si puo` anche dire "spero di vederti ". Ho sbagliato? *Grazie *mille di cuore!
> 
> Vi auguro una Buona Pasqua!!!!


 
Buona Pasqua anche a te


----------



## DiFossa

Eccomi di nuovo!

Prima di tutto, Jana, non ho realizzato/notato quello che ho fatto, percio`, perdonami.  

Andiamo avanti... adesso, sono veramente confuso e perso.  Alfry affermava che "spero di poter vederti" sia correcto nel senso technico, pero' ISP non era d'accordo con lui.  Che cosa ne pensate?  Dovrebbe essere "poterti vedere," "poter vederti," o tutti e due?  Grazie delle risposte.


----------



## Necsus

DiFossa said:
			
		

> Dovrebbe essere "poterti vedere," "poter vederti," o tutti e due? Grazie delle risposte.



L'italiano è una lingua molto ricca, purtroppo anche di eccezioni.
La regola è che i pronomi atoni, o particelle pronominali (mi, ti, si, ci, vi) hanno normalmente collocazione proclitica (anteposte alla parola a cui si riferiscono, e alla quale si appoggiano per l'accento), sono invece enclitici (si appoggiano alla parola che li precede) quando si uniscono all'avverbio ecco (eccomi!) e in altri tre casi: 1) con l'imperativo affermativo (dillo!) e oggi anche negativo (non dirlo!); 2) con un gerundio (vedendoci); 3) con un infinito (andarci); oltre che con un participio passato o presente, ma più che altro nell'italiano scritto.
Nel caso 3), e qui veniamo al tuo dubbio, quando l'infinito è preceduto da verbo servile (volere, potere, dovere, sapere) il pronome atono può appoggiarsi come proclitico al verbo reggente o come enclitico all'infinito (lo posso dire / posso dirlo); se un verbo servile regge due infiniti si può avere una triplice possibilità di scelta (lo devo poter dire / devo poterlo fare / devo poter farlo), ma con sembrare e parere non è possibile collocare il pronome prima del verbo reggente (sembrò svegliarsi, non si sembrò svegliare), mentre è facoltativo nelle perifrasi con stare (mi sto facendo la barba / sto facendomi la barba) e con verbi che reggono un infinito preceduto da preposizione (non riesco a parlargli / non gli riesco a parlare).
Insomma, direi che c'è un'ampia libertà di scelta, in cui solo l'uso e la frequentazione della lingua (con tutte le sue eccezioni) possono guidare...


----------



## lsp

DiFossa said:
			
		

> Eccomi di nuovo!
> 
> Prima di tutto, Jana, non ho realizzato/notato quello che ho fatto, percio`, perdonami.
> 
> Andiamo avanti... adesso, sono veramente confuso e perso.  Alfry affermava che "spero di poter vederti" sia correcto nel senso technico, pero' ISP non era d'accordo con lui.  Che cosa ne pensate?  Dovrebbe essere "poterti vedere," "poter vederti," o tutti e due?  Grazie delle risposte.


Per la cronaca, è Lsp, e non sono stata io a non andare d'accordo con Alfry... sono confusa anche io su questo argomento! Spero di "decifrare" il post di Necsus durante il giorno.


----------



## Necsus

Ho cercato di semplificare la questione, spero di esserci riuscito almeno in parte...


----------



## Alfry

Necsus said:
			
		

> L'italiano è una lingua molto ricca, purtroppo anche di eccezioni.
> La regola è che i _pronomi atoni_, o particelle pronominali (mi, ti, si, ci, vi) hanno normalmente collocazione proclitica (anteposte alla parola a cui si riferiscono, e alla quale si appoggiano per l'accento), sono invece enclitici (si appoggiano alla parola che li precede) quando si uniscono all'avverbio _ecco_ (eccomi!) e in altri tre casi: 1) con l'imperativo affermativo (dillo!) e oggi anche negativo (non dirlo!); 2) con un gerundio (vedendoci); 3) con un infinito (andarci); oltre che con un participio passato o presente, ma più che altro nell'italiano scritto.
> Nel caso 3), e qui veniamo al tuo dubbio, quando l'infinito è preceduto da verbo servile (volere, potere, dovere, sapere) il pronome atono può appoggiarsi come proclitico al verbo reggente o come enclitico all'infinito (lo posso dire / posso dirlo); *se un verbo servile regge due infiniti* si può avere una triplice possibilità di scelta (lo devo poter dire / devo poterlo fare / devo poter farlo), ma con _sembrare_ e _parere_ non è possibile collocare il pronome prima del verbo reggente (sembrò svegliarsi, non si sembrò svegliare), mentre è facoltativo nelle perifrasi con _stare_ (mi sto facendo la barba / sto facendomi la barba) e con verbi che reggono un infinito preceduto da preposizione (non riesco a parlargli / non gli riesco a parlare).
> Insomma, direi che c'è un'ampia libertà di scelta, in cui solo l'uso e la frequentazione della lingua (con tutte le sue eccezioni) possono guidare...


 
Da quanto dici, allora, sembrerebbe che "poter vederti" sia corretto (sebbene tutti siamo d'accordo, sembra, che sia strano)?


----------



## Necsus

Alfry said:
			
		

> Da quanto dici, allora, sembrerebbe che "poter vederti" sia corretto (sebbene tutti siamo d'accordo, sembra, che sia strano)?


 
Sono d'accordo con te, Alfry, neanche a me suona benissimo e non lo uso.
Mi sono limitato a riportare le regole relative al dubbio in questione, che del resto è anche un modo per rinfrescarle a se stessi, poi è evidente che se queste lasciano la possibilità di scegliere, ognuno adotterà la forma che più gli è familiare per formazione, frequentazioni e quant'altro.
Il punto credo sia che sicuramente non tutta la sintassi dell'italiano (come suppongo quella di altre lingue) è governata da regole rigide, probabilmente perché con l'uso la lingua si modifica di continuo, a volte anche senza che questo comporti il commettere un errore o il dover cambiare le norme che la regolano.
In ogni caso io non mi sento di dire, qualora non via sia una regola precisa e motivata che viene disattesa, che una determinata espressione è sbagliata.


----------



## Alfry

Necsus said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo con te, Alfry, anche a me non suona benissimo e non lo uso.
> Mi sono limitato a riportare le regole relative al dubbio in questione, che del resto è anche un modo per rinfrescarle a se stessi, poi è evidente che se queste lasciano la possibilità di scegliere, ognuno adotterà la forma che più gli è familiare per formazione, frequentazioni e quant'altro.
> Il punto credo sia che sicuramente non tutta la sintassi dell'italiano (come suppongo quella di altre lingue) è governata da regole rigide, probabilmente perché con l'uso la lingua si modifica di continuo, a volte anche senza che questo comporti il commettere un errore o il dover cambiare le norme che la regolano.
> In ogni caso io non mi sento di dire, qualora non via sia una regola precisa e motivata che viene disattesa, che una determinata espressione è sbagliata.


 


Sì, son pienamente d'accordo. Una lingua viva ha come sintomo il non avere delle regole scolpite nel marmo.


----------



## gastone

Sappiamo che i verbi servili seguiti da un infinito accettano il complemento oggetto espresso da un pronome sia prima del verbo servile stesso sia alla fine attacato all'infinito o al participio passato es. 

PRESENTE
voglio comprare quel giornale = lo voglio comprare = voglio comprarlo 

PARTICIPIO PASSATO
Ho voluto comprare quel giornale = l'ho voluto comprare = ho voluto comprarlo 

domanda: sapete qual'e' la tendenza della critica in caso la funzione servile sia svolta da un VERBO FRASEOLOGICO? 

ES. 

PRESENTE 

comincio a fare i compiti = comincio a farli = li comincio a fare   


PASSATO PROSSIMO 

Ho cominciato a fare i compiti = ho cominciato a farli 

e qui mi sorge il dubbio se sia possibile : *li ho cominciati a fare*

ogni risposta sensata sara' apprezzata.

Grazie!


----------



## zipp404

Buongiorno 

Riguardo alla posizione del pronome accusativo in una frase con due verbi (un modale e un infinito), potreste dirmi, per favore, quale di queste due frasi, *A* o *B*, è la più comune in Italia? la più elegante? (so che queste sono due domande diverse).

C'è una differenza nella belllezza del suono, nella musicalità delle due frase? Che ne pensate? Quale preferite voi? [Intituivamente como persona di origine spagnola preferisco la musicalità di B, ma non sono sicuro se sia questa la più comune o la più appropriata...)

A*. *Potreste* fermarvi* un momento?
B. *Vi* potreste *fermare *un momento?


Ringrazio _moltissimo_ in anticipo. Buona giornata_!_


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Buongiorno a te. Io non noto alcuna differenza sostanziale fra le due varianti. A voler essere pedanti, la variante B pone un po' più d'enfasi sul pronome _vi_, ma è una differenza davvero minima che non serve comunque a individuare un contesto d'uso preferibile.

In breve: entrambe sono comuni, non ci sono contesti particolari in cui adoperare l'una invece che l'altra, la preferenza è piuttosto determinata dal gusto di ciascun parlante. 

Personalmente, anch'io trovo più bella la forma proclitica (_*Vi *potreste fermare un momento_).


----------



## zipp404

Spiegazione chiara che istruisce. Grazie molte per insegnarmi.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Gastone e benvenuto in WRF!
Oggi la posizione del pronome atono è normalmente proclitica (prima del verbo), tranne in alcuni casi in cui è obbligatoria l'enclisi, tra i quali rientrano i verbi all'infinito. Però con verbi servili+infinito e con alcuni verbi+preposizione+infinito, come appunto _cominciare a_, la grammatica lascia libertà di scelta, cioè la risalita del pronome atono è facoltativa. Quindi si può dire sia 'ho cominciato a farli' che 'li ho cominciati a fare', anche se l'abitudine a porre il pronome dopo un infinito farà probabilmente avvertire come più naturale la prima costruzione. 

Vedi anche intervento nella discussione 'Spero di poter vederti'.


----------



## gastone

Grazie, Necsus!

la tua risposta e' molto chiara ed esauriente. Visto che sei cosi' ferrato mi permetto di "alzare la posta" 

La critica lascia liberta' anche nel  caso in cui  il verbo che funge da servile" sia    **riuscire a** ?

mi spiego: questo verbo richiede il verbo essere nei tempi composti 
es  sono riuscito a farlo 

Ora mi risulta innaturle la forma proclitica in alcune varianti come per esempio 
****li siamo riuscite a fare ****** contrapposto a
 **siamo riuscite a farli***

Come sappiamo, la presenza del verbo essere come ausiliare fa si che il participio passato del passato prossimo si accordi con il soggetto. Nel caso su esposto, il soggetto sarebbe ESSE quindi il participio passato sarebbe RIUSCITE.  e LI  si riferisce a COMPITI o ESERCIZI

E' palese che in questo caso specifico la forma da consigliare sia 
**siamo riuscite a farli*** , ma la critica cosa dice a proposito di 
*** li siamo riuscite a fare**** ??

ti ringrazio anticipatamente


----------



## Necsus

Capisco la perplessità, ma in effetti _riuscire_ fa parte dei verbi di cui sopra, come detto nella Grammatica di Serianni [VII,75], parlando dei casi in cui si ha la facoltà di applicare o meno la risalita:
"Con molti verbi che reggono un infinito preceduto da preposizione (specie _a_: _andare, incominciare, riuscire, venire_; ma anche _di_ in _cercare di, finire di_): «non riesco a parlar_gli_» / «non _gli_ riesco a parlare», ecc."
Quindi la libertà dovrebbe essere identica, e prevedere ovviamente anche la possibilità di evitare la proclisi.


----------



## zipp404

Buon giorno 

Potreste darmi una mano, per favore, e dirmi se è possibile attaccare, fissare, collegare il pronome accusativo alla fine del infinto "avere" in questa frase?:

*Lo deve aver sognato. *
*Deve averlo sognato.*

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


Buona giornata_!_


----------



## Josseppe

Quale il contesto?


----------



## zipp404

*La frase, il contesto è*: Lo deve aver sognato.
*La domanda è:* E' possbile attaccare il pronome "*lo*" alla fine del verbo "avere", cioè dire, scrivere: Deve averl*o* sognato.

[Il pronome "lo" può rifirirsce a qualsiasi idea, a qualsiasi situazione, "l'incidente di suo padre", "il viaggio alla luna", "la rielezione di Bush", God help us all!)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, zipp. Come detto nelle altre discussioni sulla posizione dei pronomi atoni (CLIC):


> quando l'infinito è preceduto da verbo servile (volere, potere, dovere, sapere) il pronome atono può appoggiarsi come proclitico al verbo reggente o come enclitico all'infinito (lo posso dire / posso dirlo)


 Nel caso di un infinito passato, il riferimento è all'infinito dell'ausiliare.


----------



## zipp404

Ciao Dirk, grazie molte.
Ciao Necsus. Grazie molte per le lucide spiegazioni.
Buon fine settimana!


----------



## jyi90

C'e una differenza fra i due? Sarebbe migliore usare una che l'altra? Grazie mille! E' una questione semplice pero' non so la riposta.


----------



## macforever

jyi90 said:


> C'e una differenza fra i due? Sarebbe migliore usare una che l'altra? Grazie mille! E' una questione semplice pero' non so la riposta.


*x---x*
Non mi posso orientare perche' non sono mai stato in questa citta'.
Non posso orientarmi perche' non sono mai stato in questa citta'.


----------



## jyi90

ok, grazie!


----------



## Blackman

Non c'è nessuna differenza, se non di stile. La seconda è più elegante, la prima tradisce un italiano di derivazione regionale.


----------



## jyi90

Grazie a Blackman per la contesta profonda!


----------



## phiona

Io però direi _Non riesco a orientarmi_. Non userei _non posso_, a meno di non avere un impedimento, tipo: non posso orientarmi perché mi hai bendato gli occhi.


----------



## aglaja

Concordo con phiona; suggerisco anche io l'uso di "riuscire". 
Credo che l'uso del verbo "potere" in questo caso sia una traduzione letterale dall'inglese "can", ma essendo nel forum 'solo italiano' mi fermo qui!


----------



## Blackman

aglaja said:


> Concordo con phiona; suggerisco anche io l'uso di "riuscire".
> Credo che l'uso del verbo "potere" in questo caso sia una traduzione letterale dall'inglese "can", ma essendo nel forum 'solo italiano' mi fermo qui!


 
Concordo anche io. Ma lui/lei faceva riferimento all'uso del _mi_.


----------



## Montesacro

jyi90 said:


> Grazie a Blackman per la contesta  *risposta* profonda!



Allora già che ci siamo correggiamo pure questo orribile calco dallo spagnolo 



Blackman said:


> Non c'è nessuna differenza, se non di stile. La seconda è più elegante, la prima tradisce un italiano di derivazione regionale.



Dunque, stai affermando che la frase

_Non mi riesco ad orientare perche' non sono mai stato in questa citta'_

"tradisce un italiano di derivazione regionale"?

Prova a sviluppare in maniera più articolata questa tua considerazione (che, per inciso, non mi trova affatto d'accordo).


----------



## jazyk

> Allora già che ci siamo correggiamo pure questo orribile calco dallo  spagnolo


Neanche in spagnolo esiste contesta come sostantivo. Il corretto è contestación.


----------



## Montesacro

jazyk said:


> Neanche in spagnolo esiste contesta come sostantivo. Il corretto è contestación.



Certamente 

Ma sono sicuro che l'errore di jyi90 è dovuto a interferenze con la lingua di Cervantes.


----------



## Blackman

Non ho fatto riferimento ad una regione specifica. Alle mie orecchie suona come un residuo, un'incrostazione dell'abitudine prevalentemente dialettale di rafforzare ( A me mi piace, per esempio ). Parlare in questo modo _probabilmente_ porta a scegliere inconsciamente la prima forma rispetto alla seconda. Ma la mia e' un'analisi da profano.


----------



## Montesacro

Mah...
Alle mie orecchie le due opzioni richiamate nel titolo sono perfettamente equivalenti.


----------



## Necsus

Blackman said:


> Non ho fatto riferimento ad una regione specifica. Alle mie orecchie suona come un residuo, un'incrostazione dell'abitudine prevalentemente dialettale di rafforzare ( A me mi piace, per esempio ).


'A me mi' però non è espressione dialettale. Vedi discussione sull'argomento: _'__A me mi__'_. 
E c'è anche una discussione sulla '_posizione del pronome atono__',_ che è il vero argomento della presente.


----------



## mazzanti

aglaja said:


> Concordo con phiona; suggerisco anche io l'uso di "riuscire".
> Credo che l'uso del verbo "potere" in questo caso sia una traduzione letterale dall'inglese "can", ma essendo nel forum 'solo italiano' mi fermo qui!


 
Concordo  anch'io con phiona. Direi " non riesco a orientarmi" nel senso di " faccio fatica a orientarmi".  Invece il " non posso orientarmi" lo collego piu' a una impossibilità a "orientarmi". Questa è la  mia  modesta opinione.


----------



## zipp404

jyi90, 

Se fossi cieca, useresti _potere. _Se però non riesci ad orientarti per via di un'altra ragione, devi usare _non riuscire a.  _

*1.* Sono cieco. Non posso vedere per niente, ---> per cui non posso orientar*mi* [oppure: non *mi* posso orientare = per me quest'ultima non ha nessuna musicalità].
*2.* Non conosco la città. Non ci sono mai stato, ---> perciò *non riesco* a orientar*mi*.  Con questa costruzione devi attacare il pron. acc. all'infinito.


----------



## Anaiss

zipp404 said:


> jyi90,
> 
> Se fossi cieca, useresti _potere. _Se però non riesci ad orientarti per via di un'altra ragione, devi usare _non riuscire a.  _
> 
> *1.* Sono cieco. Non posso vedere per niente, ---> per cui non posso orientar*mi* [oppure: non *mi* posso orientare = per me quest'ultima non ha nessuna musicalità].
> *2.* Non conosco la città. Non ci sono mai stato, ---> perciò *non riesco* a orientar*mi*.  Con questa costruzione devi attacare il pron. acc. all'infinito.



 ottimo esempio di impossibilità!


----------



## Lituano

Cari amici, volevo sapere quale frase e` corretta (o piu` corretta): "Gli ho detto di venirMI a trovare" oppure "Gli ho detto di venire a trovarMI". Grazie.


----------



## phiona

Corrette entrambe.
Io preferisco la seconda, ma è gusto personale.
Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

phiona said:


> ... Io preferisco la seconda, ma è gusto personale.


E' _solamente _gusto personale oppure c'è qulache situazione/motivo quando uno (madrelingua) preferirebbe la versione "venirmi a trovare"?


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Mi associo alla spiegazione e alla scelta di Phiona. Preferisco “…trovarmi “ perché,  ma è una considerazione proprio personale,  in questo modo mi sembra di mettere in evidenza l’incontro e non il venire.
Non penso comunque che ci siano ragioni oggettive, però aspettiamo altri pareri. Ciao.


----------



## phiona

Ciao bripap,
per me invece la preferenza ha solo un motivo eufonico.  
"Venire a trovarmi", adesso che ci penso, mi risulta più fluido sia nello scritto che nel parlato. 
"Venirmi a trovare" mi fa attorcigliare la lingua, oltre il pensiero (che, di per sé, non è così lucido).
Ma, come già dichiarato, sono questioni squisitamente personali.
Ciao, e piacere di condividere alcune preferenze.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

D'accordo con quello che hanno detto phiona e brigitta, naturalmente.
Ne approfitto, però, per riflettere un'ennesima volta sulla scollatura che esiste sempre fra la lingua e il mondo di cui essa parla (il cosidetto mondo extralinguistico). Ciascuno dei due ha una sua propria LOGICA. Nel nostro caso non è facile trovare una giustificazione "razionale" per "venire + me". Non vi pare?
GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> D'accordo con quello che hanno detto phiona e brigitta, naturalmente.
> Ne approfitto, però, per riflettere un'ennesima volta sulla scollatura che esiste sempre fra la lingua e il mondo di cui essa parla (il cosidetto mondo extralinguistico). Ciascuno dei due ha una sua propria LOGICA. Nel nostro caso non è facile trovare una giustificazione "razionale" per "venire + me". Non vi pare?
> GS



Ciao Giorgio! Ottima osservazione! Mi chiedo se possa aiutare il confronto presente-passato di una parte della frase in esame(venirmi a trovare/venire a trovarmi).

1a)Mi è venuto/a a trovare; 2a)E' venuto/a a trovarmi. Che da frasi non marcate,credo, troverebbero le corrispondenti forme marcate nelle seguenti proposizioni:

1b) E' me che è venuto/a a trovare; E' venuto/a a trovare me. 

A questo punto bisogna riflettere su quale costituente viene a coincidere il genere grammaticale. 

Ma se ho fatto un pasticcio allora non esitare a farmelo presente. 

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Semper! 

Continuando un po' nel tuo pensiero, se cofrontiamo "venire + trovare" con il passato prossimo, allora otteniamo le seguenti corrispondenze teoriche:

Mi vuole venire a trovare ~ Mi è venuto a trovare
Vuole venire a trovarmi ~  E' venuto a trovarmi 
Vuole venirmi a trovare ~ E' venutomi a trovare

Si può dire "E' venutomi a trovare" ?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Francis.
Purtroppo no.
Quanto alle proposizioni col passato prossimo, mi sembra che dovrebero essere, rispettivamente:
Mi è voluto venire a trovare
È voluto venire a trovarmi
È voluto venirmi a trovare

Saluti.
GS


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> D'accordo con quello che hanno detto phiona e brigitta, naturalmente.
> Ne approfitto, però, per riflettere un'ennesima volta sulla scollatura che esiste sempre fra la lingua e il mondo di cui essa parla (il cosidetto mondo extralinguistico). Ciascuno dei due ha una sua propria LOGICA. Nel nostro caso non è facile trovare una giustificazione "razionale" per *"venire + me"*. Non vi pare?
> GS


Ciao Giorgio, sarei contenta se potessi chiarirmi perché prendi in considerazione “ venire + me “  se nel post si parla di “venire + mi / a me “. Grazie!


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Semper!
> 
> Continuando un po' nel tuo pensiero, se cofrontiamo "venire + trovare" con il passato prossimo, allora otteniamo le seguenti corrispondenze teoriche:
> 
> Mi vuole venire a trovare ~ Mi è venuto a trovare
> Vuole venire a trovarmi ~  E' venuto a trovarmi
> Vuole venirmi a trovare ~ E' venutomi a trovare
> 
> Si può dire "E' venutomi a trovare" ?



Ciao Francis! Giorgio ti ha risposto con competenza ma ,di mio,volevo aggiungere il superfluo. 

Non si può dire " E' venutomi a trovare" semplicemente perché - oltre a non far parte del corollario delle costruzioni dell'italiano moderno -risulterebbe in contravvenzione con le regole grammaticali , e per la precisione con quelle che governano le interdipendenze tra proposizioni. 

Venutomi ,come proposizione implicita, vorrebbe poi il seguito della frase con verbi e tempi finiti(proposizione esplicita): 

Venutomi a trovare come al solito di mattina , quel giorno si intrattenne più del solito. 

Venutomi un singhiozzo incessante, stetti male per un buon quarto d'ora.

Comunque sia, se non si sta attenti qui ci allontaniamo dal tema originale. 

Ciao!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Brig.
Mi riferivo al fatto che non esiste, da un punto di vista "logico", nessun rapporto sèmico tra "venire" e il pronome personale complemento di prima singolare. Insomma, lui trova/visita ME ma non VIENE me.
Non credi?
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... Mi riferivo al fatto che non esiste, da un punto di vista "logico", nessun rapporto sèmico tra "venire" e il pronome personale complemento di prima singolare. Insomma, lui trova/visita ME ma non VIENE me.


Appunto. Ed è praticamente _quello_ che cercavo di “scoprire/dimostrare” in qualche modo nel mio post #8, lasciando un po' a parte le spiegazioni delle grammatiche e concentrandomi alla "logicità" (se possibile) per quanto riguarda la posizione del pronome personale clitico "mi" negli esempi riportati. 

La mia idea originale era questa: nel caso delle forme personali (coniugate) del verbo, sembra che il pronome personale abbia la sua posizione “più” determinata, per cui _"E' venutomi a trovare" _non va bene. Invece, nel caso di due infiniti (costruzione impersonale) accettiamo anche "venirmi a trovare" benché il pronome "mi", logicamente, appartiene al verbo "trovare" e non a "venire". Dunque, pare che nel caso di costruzioni relativamente astratte (meno “dirette”), spontaneamente tolleriamo anche soluzioni meno “logiche” perché sono più difficili da analizzare, oppure in altre parole, sono più “grammaticalizzate”.

Però, ho dei dubbi ... soprattutto per quanto riguarda la “simmetria” dei miei esempi (post #8) utilizzando il passato prossimo  come riferimento (infatti andrebbe bene anche il presente, ma non è questa la sostanza ...).


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Brig.
> Mi riferivo al fatto che non esiste, da un punto di vista "logico", nessun rapporto sèmico tra "venire" e il pronome personale complemento di prima singolare. Insomma, lui trova/visita ME ma non VIENE me.
> Non credi?
> Cari saluti.
> GS



Grazie per la risposta GS!
Credo di aver fatto confusione riflettendo sul legame logico. Infatti, tornandomi in mente la frase, lontana da questo contesto e forse obsoleta, “lasciate che i fanciulli vengano a me” pensavo che potesse esserci un legame tra il verbo venire ( considerato a sé stante senza il verbo trovare ) e il pronome, anche se indiretto, come è indiretto negli esempi.    La mia lacunosa competenza mi ha tratto in inganno! Ricambio i saluti.


----------



## Sempervirens

Lituano said:


> Cari amici, volevo sapere quale frase e` corretta (o piu` corretta): "Gli ho detto di venirMI a trovare" oppure "Gli ho detto di venire a trovarMI". Grazie.



Ciao Lituano! Vista la forma marcata(#7) e riflettendo sulla posizione che occupa il pronome diretto _me_ rispetto al verbo di moto venire,penso che si tratti di topicalizzazione. Le ritengo tutte e due facenti parte del parlato quotidiano. Per me sono entrambe valide.

Riportando i tuoi esempi: 

1) Gli ho detto di venir*mi* a trovare= frase topicalizzata 
2) Gli ho detto di venire a trovar*mi*= frase non topicalizzata 

La prima la farei corrispondere alla frase scissa " Gli ho detto che *è me* *che *deve venire a trovare"
La seconda la farei corrispondere alla frase tonica ma non scissa " Gli ho detto che deve venire a trovare *me*"


Naturalmente non prendere questo mio giudizio come definitivo e inoppugnabile,anzi!

Saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ho qualche dubbio in proposito, Semper. 
Entrambe le frasi hanno -- in condizioni non marcate -- il seguente andamento ritmico:
GliodettodivenirmiatroVAre
Gliohodettodivenir(e)atroVARmi

GS


----------



## Lituano

Grazie, amici, per le vostre cortesi spiegazioni!!!


----------

